
Kent Beck's TCR: A pulverizer for coding tasks - jasoncrawford
https://flexport.engineering/tcr-a-pulverizer-for-coding-tasks-f059786451d6
======
jhayward
I've never been much in to trends like TDD, and just now heard of TCR but it
reminds me of a bug that once happened in the GHC Haskell compiler: if your
code failed to type-check the source file was deleted. There was some
discussion on whether this was a bad thing.

I'm all for things that make you reflect deeply on possible bugs (habits from
the days of cards and batch turnaround) before saving/committing, but TCR
seems pretty far out there for me.

